# student photography looking for help from dog owners for portraits



## emmalevyphotography (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi there

I'm a student photographer in Glasgow and I'm doing a project on pet owners who live alone. I'm looking for friendly and interesting models who are happy to photographed in their own home with their pet/s. The number of or kind of pet doesn't matter, as long as it is just you and them. The portraits will be taken in your home, so you must be comfortable with this. If you are based in Central Scotland and fancy getting some portraits of your pets and yourself for free as a thankyou for your time, then drop me an email ([email protected]). Will be really interesting work and part of an exhibition.

Thanks!


----------

